# A very cloudy sunset at the Luleå archipelago (less warm colours)



## Alex_B (Jun 12, 2007)

Well, due to popular demand, I was out again last night, this time at 11 pm, trying to get images of the sunset.

However, weather is bad at the moment so it is mainly clouds!

1: Bridge to Luleå town centre






2: the sun behind the clouds





3: reflections of the sky





4: Waves, rain and sun (I)





5: Waves, rain and sun (II)


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice exposure on these.  I like the ones where you can see the rain falling off in the distance. It's certainly a picturesque spot where you're staying!


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks ... yes, not sure how things will develop here tonight in terms of weather  .. so maybe I will spam more tomorrow


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 12, 2007)

Eh? :scratch:
Why can Anty see them and I only get red x's right now?????? :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 12, 2007)

i can see them ... and the server is up and alive ... just tried it myself


----------



## Naturegirl (Jun 12, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 12, 2007)

Heya. :cheer:
The red x's have changed to PHOTOS! 

And what lovely photos they are yet again!!!
My immediate favourite is 3! That one is VERY MUCH my favourite!


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks!



LaFoto said:


> My immediate favourite is 3! That one is VERY MUCH my favourite!



That is probably the colours and the structure?

I wonder if these are interesting for Bobly-stormcloud-Bill ...


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 12, 2007)

It could be its _centredness_?
For in this one I really like the clear division in two halves by the horizon and the centre-placement of the rain area, I like the bit of land from the left and the way how the whole image seems to open up from the left to the right, with less and less clouds and most light on the right. There are some dynamics in that composition that contradict the relative serenity that is inherent in centred compositions, and that creates a kind of tension that I really like!


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 12, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> It could be its _centredness_?



Could be! but i did not expect that from you 

Thanks for the nice analysis anyway!


----------



## karissa (Jun 12, 2007)

3 Has my vote as well.  Love the colors and reflections.  Lots going on without being overwhelming.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks karissa


----------



## Thouchy (Jun 12, 2007)

#3 Is my fave


----------



## skyonfire (Jun 12, 2007)

#5 for me..:thumbup:


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks both  so we are getting some clear favourites ...


----------



## Tangerini (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow.  Gorgeous place to recover  my favorites are 1, 3 and 5


----------



## Bear (Jun 12, 2007)

That is just insane 

I think I'll point at #4 for my fav...just give me a comfortable feeling I guess


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 12, 2007)

Ha!!!! I have now...


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 12, 2007)

And by the way I don't think they are lame at all... I think they great pictures. Not severe weather but still very cool shots.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks!



BoblyBill said:


> Ha!!!! I have now...




Interesting to see the effect of the banning thread on this one ...


----------



## Peniole (Jun 12, 2007)

#3 definitely stands out of the bunch, the clarity and shapness are amazing.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 13, 2007)

'Thanks


----------



## hamburger (Jun 16, 2007)

Verrry nice... Especially the reflections in that VERY still water...

My favourites are #4 because of the way the birds make waves, I mean break the water surface and add interest to the image, and #1 because I love bridges... (not just squirrels and raccoons, Alex! :-D)


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 21, 2007)

hey, a bridge lover


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 21, 2007)

:hail:


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 27, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> :hail:



I always appreciate animated appreciation


----------



## Goldeeno (Jun 27, 2007)

Can i just ask how you get such a great depth of field? What settings and kit you use please? Thanks


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 27, 2007)

Goldeeno said:


> Can i just ask how you get such a great depth of field? What settings and kit you use please? Thanks



Well, no secret here.

For example the first one is taken with

f = 24mm
ISO 200
1/50 s
f/7

So aperture is still pretty large, at 24mm you only need to go to much smaller apertures like f/16 if things in the foreground get even closer.

Oh, the camera in this case is an EOS 5D with a standard 24-105mm f/4 L.


----------



## Goldeeno (Jun 27, 2007)

cool thanks alot, im gonna go find myself a lake!


----------



## cherrymoose (Jun 28, 2007)

And I was so proud of the 30 sunset shots that I took on my trip.... now you're just making me jealous for fun, aren't you? 

 Wonderful shots! My favorite is also number 3. Lovely lovely lovely colors and reflections.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 28, 2007)

lovely pictures Alex!


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks 



cherrymoose said:


> And I was so proud of the 30 sunset shots that I took on my trip.... now you're just making me jealous for fun, aren't you?
> 
> Wonderful shots! My favorite is also number 3. Lovely lovely lovely colors and reflections.



well this is just luck.. light is just perfect up here! well, actually right now it is pouring rain ....


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 18, 2007)

wish i was back there now and not in dull Germany ...


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow, I have seldom seen a more elegant bump.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 18, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Wow, I have seldom seen a more elegant bump.



well, and it is genuine...

I was re-uploading some old images since we have some new landscape enthusiasts on the forum ... when i suddenly got very sad.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 18, 2007)

Awwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 --- well, it is a depressing grey outside (well, BLACK again NOW).


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 18, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Awwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks 

but those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 look ... unhealthy in colour


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, for a greater diversity in smilies we need to lure Anty into the thread. She seems to know ALL the smilies there are, healthy-looking and pale in appearance... just ALL of them. (Which all is very off topic, so I will step back now and keep the line open for all the landscape photographers who will want to express their envy over your chance to get to that place and your abilities to capture it in photography!!!)


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 24, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Well, for a greater diversity in smilies we need to lure Anty into the thread.



Well, she has been here already


----------



## zendianah (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice !!  By the way your avatar is scary !


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 26, 2007)

zendianah said:


> Very nice !!  By the way your avatar is scary !



why scary?  tis just a pig!


----------



## anuragbhateja (Nov 26, 2007)

Beautiful shot bro!!!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks


----------

